# Bone Cleaning: The Maceration Method



## Arapala

I have been asked from time to time how i personally clean bones. I used to boil them, but i have learned a better methods since then. From experience with many methods i really recommend this. It takes some time, usually a few weeks at most but is worth the time for sure.

It's kind of hard boiling bones for a lot of people. If you do have a home, its not always a good idea to bring rotting animals inside and throw them on your stove where you prepare your food. If you do that it's usually going to create a pretty strong stench that seems to linger around for a few days. Boiling bones outside over a fire could be an alternative, but it takes much more work and preparation than simply filling a bucket with water. Also when you boil bones, they absorb all of the fats and tissues in the water, its just pretty nasty. Like i said this method is simple and effective.

What is maceration? Using bacterial action in water to clean bone is called maceration. This is the simplest method for cleaning bone and works best for large sturdy bones, for example mammal skulls and long bones. It is not recommended for very delicate bones such as those found in birds or reptiles, or for skeletons you would like to keep together (articulated). ALL of the bones will separate, as maceration removes the connective tissue that keeps the skeleton together.



*Step 1: Remove any remaining tissue or hide to the best of your ability. This will
make the maceration go faster.

Step 2: Fully immerse the bone in a container of PLAIN water.

Step 3: Leave the container in a warm (sunlight works great) location where you wonâ€™t
mind the smell.

Step 4: Periodically pour the greasy, smelly water out (gardens love it!) and top off
with fresh water. You don't have to go crazy with this just check every few days.

Step 5: When the water remains clear, the bacteria have finished breaking down any
remaining tissue.

Step 6: If you wish to whiten or sterilize the bones, transfer them into a container
of hydrogen peroxide (drug-store strength is fine). Remove them when they have
reached the shade of white you desire.
NEVER USE BLEACH. Chlorine-based bleaches will degrade bone. The chlorine
remains behind and continues to eat away at the bone, eventually reducing it to a
white powder. Hydrogen Peroxide is a safer alternative.

Step 7: Some teeth may have fallen out during the maceration process. Once the
skull is clean and dry, you can glue these back into place using a simple white glue
(also called PVA glues) such as Weldbond or Elmerâ€™s.*


Thats it! Now go make stuff with your new clean bones.


----------



## MrD

Thanks for posting this Stewart!
I really like this method, and have used it before. 
It worked very well, just smelt REALLY bad =/
One question tho, do you know if the container you use needs to be sealed?
The instructions I once read advised a closed container, but really, I cant think of a need. 
Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## Arapala

Yes the stench is pretty bad. The more meat you can get off the less it will smell so put on some rubber gloves and get in there with a sharp knife. About the lid, i forgot to mention. *Closed lid!* I am not sure why, i just know thats how its supposed to be done like that. It doesn't have to be super tight or anything, just something on top of the container.


----------



## christa

thanks a lot for this post!


----------



## Gudj

I have used this in combination with boiling and on its own and it works really well.
I am curious about the lid thing though, I have never used a lid on mine and not had a problem.


----------



## Arapala

The worst problem i have had from not having a secure lid is algae growth.

I had two large containers, and i had about four full grown deer skeletons macerating. One bucket had red algae and the other had green. I do not know what caused the difference as the two containers were sitting right next to another.

I took quite some effort to get the green and red off the bones though. Thats for sure...


----------



## joelstitch

Macecration is a good method but it usually takes a long time. I personally use Desmestid beetles (they eat dead flesh) and if I want them white I put them in hydrogen peroxide. Boiling them is a bad idea because it weakens the bones and shrinks them. And NEVER use bleach on bones cause it will weaken it a lot. I recomend cleaning the bones as much as possible with a wire brush, macecrate them and then putting them in hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Arapala

Well i usually let the bugs at them furst for a good month and soak them to remove bacteria inside the bones as it comes out into the water to breed.


----------



## Arapala

Wouldn't suggest a write brush.maybe a plastic one, and also peroxide can be just as damaging as bleach. If you're trying to whiten then use the sun.


----------

